# Angelina Jolie Nude Lipstick Recommendations?



## CharmedImSure (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone please recommend some nude lipsticks, preferably by MAC, Nars, or Revlon, that are similar to the colors below (2nd &amp; 3rd pics especially!)?  And I know a lot of her favorites that are mentioned online are discontinued, like Guerlain's 480, so lipsticks that are still being sold..

Thanks..........!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe one of these would work?  The only one I own below is High Tea


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2011)

In Tomb Raider 2 the MUA used Senna Nude lip pencil with M.A.C. Lipstick in Folio. In Taking Lives the MUA used Senna Lisa Marie or M.A.C. Oak Lip Pencil with Blistex. Info from Makeup411.com.

Basically if she has a nude lip it's most likely some type of nude liner with a gloss over it. In some images it looks like a nude lipstick applied all over her lips then topped with a gloss and in some just nude pink matte lipstick.


----------

